# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] بحبك يا مصر  "مدينة دهب" اجمل مدن مصر والعالم السياحية

## قلب مصر

أخوانى الأعزاء أبناء مصر
كلنا تأثرنا بالأحداث الأخيرة 
اللى حدثت فى مدينة دهب الجميلة
ايه رأيكم لو اخدكم دلوقتى جولة فى مدينة دهب
تعرفوا تاريخها ومعالمها وتعرفوا ناسها الطيبين

وبيتهيألى بعد ما تنتهوا بجولتكم فى مدينة دهب  
هتعرفوا مين اللى ضرب دهب
وبيضرب كل شئ جميل فى مصر

وهتعرفوا هما ليه بيختاروا ضرباتهم بدقة 
لأنها فى اجمل أماكن فى مصر

لكن ايد الارهاب الملعونة  لن تطال مدينة دهب
ولن تؤثر عل هذه المدينة ولن تشوهها ابدا

المدينة الرائعة التى تعد من أجمل مدن مصر والعالم كله
يالا نبتدى الرحلة


نبذة عن المدينة

مدينة دهب هي إحدى 9 مدن تضمها محافظة جنوب سيناء، 
وهي شرم الشيخ وسانت كاترين وطور سيناء ورأس سدر 
وقرية طابا ونويبع وأبو رديس وأبو ترنيمة، 
وهي تقع على خليج العقبة عند البحر الأحمر 
وتبعد 465 كيلومترا عن نفق الشهيد احمد حمدي
 ومائة كيلومتر عن شرم الشيخ

ودى مدينة  دهب على الخريطة



ويرجع تسمية دهب  إلى رمالها الذهبية البراقة 
ومياهها التركوازية الزرقاء الغنية بالأسماك الملونة




وتتكون دهب من قريتين، القرية الأولى وهي القرية البدوية 
واسمها العسلة وتقع في النصف الجنوبي، 
بينما تعتبر القرية الثانية 
هي الجزء التجاري والإداري لدهب، وتقع إلى الشمال. ‏ 
ويوجد أيضًا ناحية الحدود الفلسطينية المحتلة 
جزيرة كورال حيث قام الصليبيون ببناء قلعة يمكن مشاهدة بقاياها






وتعد دهب من أجمل الشواطئ في جنوب سيناء
 فهي تتمتع بالرمال الذهبية المتلألئة والمياه الصافية 
والأحياء المائية المعددة  الألوان
 وتضم قرى سياحية ومراكز للغوص وأماكن لإقامة المخيمات 
وقوارب للرحلات البحرية
 كما تتوفر بها المعدات الخاصة برياضة التزحلق على الماء 
بواسطة الألواح الشراعية. وتطل دهب على خليج العقبة 



ويأتي منتجع 'دهب السياحي' في المرتبة الثانية بعد مدينة شرم الشيخ 
من حيث اعداد السائحين المترددين على هذا المنتجع
 الذي توجد فيه اماكن اقامة عدة تناسب كل المستويات
 حيث يضم عددا من الفنادق فئة الخمس نجوم
 كما يحتوي على عدد من القرى السياحية متفاوتة المستوى 
وان كان اكثر ما يميز قرية دهب 
هو الاقامة في اكشاك تتم صناعتها من الخشب وجريد النخيل
 وتعتبر تلك الاكشاك حكرا على منتجع دهب السياحي فقط.






وقد بدأت محافظة جنوب سيناء منذ فترة 
في تنفيذ خطة لاعادة تطوير القرية 
تمهيدا لاشتراكها في مسابقة افضل قرية على مستوى العالم 
والتي سبق ان فازت بها شرم الشيخ
 وتتضمن خطة تطوير دهب 
استكمال الممشى السياحي العالمي 
الذي اقيم على غرار ممشى 'خليج نعمة' بشرم الشيخ 
بجانب ازالة العشوائيات بوسط القرية
 ومنح البدو قروضا ميسرة تسدد على  40 سنة
 بفائدة بسيطة وذلك لاعادة بناء مساكنهم قرب المنطقة السياحية بشكل جمالي




والى جانب رباطة الغطس 
يشتهر منتجع دهب برياضة القفز بالمظلات 
التي اصبحت مرتبطة بالمنطقة لما تضمه 
من مراكز لتعليم القفز وبمختلف انواعه

ودهب مشهورة بشواطئها الذهبية والمواقع المدهشة 
التى تصلح للغوص مثل "بلو هول" Blue Hole 
و"كانيون" Canyon و "لايت هاوس" Lighthouse
والمنطقة تنقسم الى قسمين, مركز السائحين حيث توجد الفنادق الرئيسية
 و قرية أصالة البدوية التي يجدها السائحين جذابة 
بسبب مطاعمها الكثيرة وسكنها الرخيص. 






وتعالو دلوقتى اصحبكم فى جولة 
لمدينة دهب بالصور 





























يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## قلب مصر

بيتهيألى كدا ممكن تكونوا اخذتوا فكرة عن مدينة دهب
رغم ان اللى شوفتوه فى الصور دا نقطة فى بحر جمال مدينة دهب


بيتهيألى كلنا نقدر نجاوب دلوقتى ونعرف ليه بيختاروا الأماكن 
دى علشان يضربوها

وبيتهيألى هنبقى كمانا متوقعين الضربات الجاية هتيجى فين

تفتكروا ان ممكن واحد مصرى هوا اللى يعمل كدا ما اظنش

----------


## saladino

*موووضوع رااائع ياام يوسف

اناروحت دهب من فترة بس اكيد كل يوم فى تغير
بصراحة رااائعة وهادية جدا
مشكورة على المجهود الطيب
ربنا يحمى مصر*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

اختي الغالية قلب مصر
تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع والصور الاكثر من رائعة 
انتي دخلتيني جويقلب المدينة يا قلب مصر 
تسلم ايدك ومجهود مميز تسلم ايدك علية 
مع ان الظروف صعبة لما تم في المدينة بس بجد مدينة حلوة 
دمتي بخير 
وفي امان الله

----------


## osha

أوجعت قلبي يا أم يوسف 
فكرتيني بدهب وجمالها وكل سيناء الجميلة 

الموضوع أجمل مما كنت أتصور 
شكرا لك أختي الكريمة

----------


## قلب مصر

> *موووضوع رااائع ياام يوسف
> 
> اناروحت دهب من فترة بس اكيد كل يوم فى تغير
> بصراحة رااائعة وهادية جدا
> مشكورة على المجهود الطيب
> ربنا يحمى مصر*


اهلا بيك يا محمد
فعلا دهب كل يوم بيبقى فيها تغيير انا روحتها زمان وكانت قطعة من الجنة بالفعل اجمل مناظر طبيعية شوفتها فى حياتى وهيه اتغيرت كتير واضافلها حاجات كتير وخدمات عديدة وكانوا بيعدوها انها تبقى اجمل مدينة سياحية فى العالم بعد ما مدينة شرم الشيخ اخدت اللقلب دا من كذا سنة 
وربنا يحفظ مصر يارب
اشكرك يا محمد

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختي الغالية قلب مصر
> تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع والصور الاكثر من رائعة 
> انتي دخلتيني جويقلب المدينة يا قلب مصر 
> تسلم ايدك ومجهود مميز تسلم ايدك علية 
> مع ان الظروف صعبة لما تم في المدينة بس بجد مدينة حلوة 
> دمتي بخير 
> وفي امان الله


شكرا يا ميمة
وانا قلت اجيب الصور علشان اللى ما زاروش مدينة دهب ياخدوا فكرة بسيطة عنها
ودهب الارهاب عمره ما هيقدر عليها لا هيه ولا اى شبر فى مصر
الف شكر ليكى يا ميمة

----------


## قلب مصر

> أوجعت قلبي يا أم يوسف 
> فكرتيني بدهب وجمالها وكل سيناء الجميلة 
> 
> الموضوع أجمل مما كنت أتصور 
> شكرا لك أختي الكريمة


اختى الحبيبة الغالية اوشا
دهب وصورها وكل حاجة بتحصل  واجعين قلوب كل المصريين
كأن العالم مستخسر ان مصر يبقى فيها حاجة جميلة
بيحاولوا يشوهوها بأى شكل بس الحمد لله ربنا حافظ مصر وكل مكان فيها ليوم الدين


وبعدين أنا عايزة أشكرك شكر خاص لأنك بالفعل كان ليكى دور كبير فى أن الموضوع دا يظهر للنور

شكرا يا أم محمد

----------


## أم أحمد

الله عليكي يا قلب مصر
حقيقي اسم علي مسمي
احييكي علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
مجهود كبير جدا كلمات الشكر تعجز عن الرد عليه
خالص محبتي لكي دائما

----------


## بنت مصر

اختي الحبيبة قلب مصر
تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وشكرا على هذا الجهد الكبير المبذول فيه

الف الف شكر اختي الغالية


بسنت

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
موضوع جميل 
الف شكر اختى الكريمة ,,

----------


## malkro7y

روووووووووووعه يا ام يوسف بجد تغطيه كامله لمعالم دهب الساحره تسلم ايدك  :f2:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

بسم الله ما شاء الله
تسلم ايدك يا قلب مصر
صور جميله بجد وكمان شرح متميز جدا
جزاكى الله خيرا
منهم لله الارهاب ومنه لله كل من له يد فى خراب الارض الطاهره دى
شكرا على الموضوع مره  تانيه يا قلب مصر ويا قلب المنتدى باكلمه

----------


## ابن الجنوب

مفيش مصري ولا مسلم يقدر يعمل حاجة زى كدة لأن احنا بنخاف على بعض وبنحب بلدنا 
وتسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف ، فعلا انا كان نفسي اعرف عن المدينة دي لأن كل اللي سمعته انها سياحية زي شرم الشيخ ، لكن بالصور الجميلة دي كأني زرتها ...

----------


## قلب مصر

> الله عليكي يا قلب مصر
> حقيقي اسم علي مسمي
> احييكي علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> مجهود كبير جدا كلمات الشكر تعجز عن الرد عليه
> خالص محبتي لكي دائما


اختى الحبيبة ام احمد 
الف شكر ليكى على كلامك الجميل
مرورك رائع فى الموضوع 
ربنا يخليلك احمد يارب
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختي الحبيبة قلب مصر
> تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> وشكرا على هذا الجهد الكبير المبذول فيه
> 
> الف الف شكر اختي الغالية
> 
> 
> بسنت



اختى الحبيبة بنت مصر
شكرا ليكى على مرورك الجميل وتعليقك الأجمل 
الف شكر

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> موضوع جميل 
> الف شكر اختى الكريمة ,,


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك يا أخى العزيز ليدر على زيارتك الكريمة 
الف شكر

----------


## قلب مصر

> روووووووووووعه يا ام يوسف بجد تغطيه كامله لمعالم دهب الساحره تسلم ايدك


الله يخليكى يا ملك 
الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبكم
شكرا يا اختى الحبيبة

----------


## قلب مصر

> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> تسلم ايدك يا قلب مصر
> صور جميله بجد وكمان شرح متميز جدا
> جزاكى الله خيرا
> منهم لله الارهاب ومنه لله كل من له يد فى خراب الارض الطاهره دى
> شكرا على الموضوع مره  تانيه يا قلب مصر ويا قلب المنتدى باكلمه


الله يخليك يا ميمو 
وباشكرك على تواجدك الجميل
وبعدين الحمد لله الأرض دى عمرها ما هتخرب ابدا وان شاء الله كل اللى حصل فيها من دمار يرجع زى الأول واحسن كمان
 الف شكر

----------


## قلب مصر

> مفيش مصري ولا مسلم يقدر يعمل حاجة زى كدة لأن احنا بنخاف على بعض وبنحب بلدنا 
> وتسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف ، فعلا انا كان نفسي اعرف عن المدينة دي لأن كل اللي سمعته انها سياحية زي شرم الشيخ ، لكن بالصور الجميلة دي كأني زرتها ...


اخى العزيز ابن الجنوب
اهلا بيك
الحمد لله ان الصور وضحتلك جمال المدينة الرائعة دهب
وصدقنى يا اخى العزيز انا متأكدة من كل قلبى وعقلى ان ما حدث لدهب لا يمكن ان يفعله مصريين
فسيناء كلها سال عليها دم المصريين لكى تتحرر وتعود إلينا 
ولا يمكن ان يسيل دم المصريين مرة أخرى من مصريين مثلهم ان هذا العمل تدنسه إيادى من كرهوا ان 
تعود إلينا سيناء بكل ما فيها ويخططون وينظمون ويعرفون متى وكيف يضربوا بإتقان
اشكرك اخى العزيز واتمنى ان تزورها فى الحقيقة فهى مدينة رائعة وجميلة بكل المقاييس

----------


## حنـــــان

ما شاء الله...
الموضوع متعوب فيه قوي.
والصور تحفة... ماكنتش متخيلة دهب بالجمال ده.
كل الشكر يا قلب مصر وتسلم ايدك عالمجهود الرائع.

----------


## قلب مصر

> ما شاء الله...
> الموضوع متعوب فيه قوي.
> والصور تحفة... ماكنتش متخيلة دهب بالجمال ده.
> كل الشكر يا قلب مصر وتسلم ايدك عالمجهود الرائع.


الف شكر ليكى يا حنان
وفعلا دهب مدينة اكثر من رائعة 
وصدقينى الصور دى واحد على مائة من جمال مدينة دهب وروعتها
والله انا باعتبرها جزء من الجنة ربنا وهبه لمصر 
شكرا  يا حنان

----------


## keliopatra

ماشاء الله بلد رووووعة وللاسف انا عمرى ما رحت سيناء



وحسيت ان اهلها عاداتهم قريبة من عادات اهل مطروح 



ربنا يحفظ مصر واهلها يارب



ربنا يكرمك ام يوسف الموضوع رااائع  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ماشاء الله بلد رووووعة وللاسف انا عمرى ما رحت سيناء
> 
> 
> 
> وحسيت ان اهلها عاداتهم قريبة من عادات اهل مطروح 
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يحفظ مصر واهلها يارب
> ...



شكرا يا كليوباترا
سيناء محافظة جميلة جدا جدا ودهب عينة من الروعة اللى فى مدن سيناء
ان شاء الله تزرويها ونفسى كل المصريين يروحوا يزوروا الأماكن دى
ومتبقاش مقصورة على السياح الأجانب بس
لأنها حتة من بلدنا ولازم نشوفها ونعرفها

اشكرك يا كليوباترا

----------


## Egypt lover

ما شاء الله والله موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع ومدينه دهب رائعه بس للأسف انا عمري مارحت الاماكن ده

ومنتظره منك المزيد........

تحياتي:
Egypt lover

----------


## قلب مصر

> ما شاء الله والله موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع ومدينه دهب رائعه بس للأسف انا عمري مارحت الاماكن ده
> 
> ومنتظره منك المزيد........
> 
> تحياتي:
> Egypt lover


شكرا يا Egypt lover
الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك بس على فكرة صدقينى الصور دى عشرة فى الماية فقط من الجمال الحقيقى لمدينة دهب ياريت لو تقدرى فعلا تشوفيها وتزوريها هتلاقيها اجمل بكتير من الصور
نورتى الموضوع

----------


## bedo_ic

بصراحة تسلم ايدك والله بجد
انا كأنى عشت فيها وتجولت فيها لفترة طويلة
تحياتى

----------


## قلب مصر

> بصراحة تسلم ايدك والله بجد
> انا كأنى عشت فيها وتجولت فيها لفترة طويلة
> تحياتى


اهلا بيك يا بيدو
انا اولا باعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد مجاليش اعلام بريدى بالموضوع وشوفت الرد بالصدفة
ثانيا انا باشكر حضرتك جدا على كلامك والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجب حضرتك
وبالفعل دهب مدينة جميلة جدا ياريت لو تقدر تزورها إن شاء الله 
الف شكر

----------


## Hesham Osman

الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصـر,
صور والله العظيم غاية في الروعة.
انا نويت انشاء الله أن اقضي اسبوعا من الأجازة القادمة في دهب. 
الف مليون شكر للأخت الكريمة لأنها لم تبخل علينا بهذه التحف.

----------


## Hesham Osman

مرة اخرى اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع,
و لكني لم استطع ان اشاهد الصور في المشاركة رقم 9, 10 و 11 . 
ياريت والله تعيدي تنزيلهم علشان اقدر استمتع بهم كما استمتعت بالصور الاخرى.

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصـر,
> صور والله العظيم غاية في الروعة.
> انا نويت انشاء الله أن اقضي اسبوعا من الأجازة القادمة في دهب. 
> الف مليون شكر للأخت الكريمة لأنها لم تبخل علينا بهذه التحف.


أهلا بيك يا أستاذ هشام

حضرتك تنور مصر  وبإذن الله أجازتك القادمة لن تندم عندما تقضيها بدهب

لأننا أولى فى مشاهدة هذا الجمال من هؤلاء الحمقى اليهود

هم يعتبرونها أرضهم وإن تأخر الوقت أو تقدم ستؤول إليهم ويبدأون مخططاتهم بذلك

ولكن لو فكر الجميع بتفكير حضرتك فى أننا نزور دهب ونقضى بها أجازتنا ويكون عدد المصريين المقيمين بها أكثر من الاسرائيليين لاختلف الموقف اكيد

اشكرك واتمنالك اجازة سعيدة بإذن الله




> مرة اخرى اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع,
> و لكني لم استطع ان اشاهد الصور في المشاركة رقم 9, 10 و 11 . 
> ياريت والله تعيدي تنزيلهم علشان اقدر استمتع بهم كما استمتعت بالصور الاخرى.



يبدو ان مركز رفع الصور قد انهى مدتها وللأسف لم اتفظ بنسخة من الموضوع لدى ولكن أعد حضرتك انى سأبحث عنهم مرة ثانية وأعيد رفعهم مرة أخرى

اشكرك أخى الفاضل على ما تفضلت به من كلمات

----------


## عصام جودة

اجمل مكان بلدي

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ قلب مصر..
الصور خطيرة بجد.... ووضحت أد ايه دهب جميلة وبها سحر طبيعة خاص.. ::$: 
الموضوع رائع ..تسلم أيدك ياا نهلة.... :f2:

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

*جميلة جدا جدا جدا مدينة دهب

شكرا ليكي 

تقبلي تحياتي*

----------

